# Diarrhea in pregnant ewes



## Zummerol (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi all... me again. OK 2 questions... so 4 of my 6 ewes have given birth. The two that are left were brought in this evening but walked straight past their feed... I thought they were acting a little strange so just went out now to check on them and their is diarrhea everywhere. The other sheep are fine but not the two pregnant girls. Any idea what could have caused this... they are all in the same camp during the day and all get the same feed. There has been no change in their feed at all...
Then onto question 2. My mutton merino gave birth for the first time to twins last year there was no interaction between myself and the ewe I left her to do it all on her own but watched to make sure all went well. shortly after the second one was born she turned on the first born and no amount of work on my side  would get her to accept it. So i had to bottle raise. This morning she gave birth to twins again and exactly the same situation. Shortly after the second one was born she turned on the first born... has anyone ever had this before where it seems to be a recurring thing


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 8, 2021)

Zummerol said:


> I thought they were acting a little strange so just went out now to check on them and their is diarrhea everywhere.


That would make me worry...  but I have no ideas.




Zummerol said:


> This morning she gave birth to twins again and exactly the same situation. Shortly after the second one was born she turned on the first born..



If she did it twice in a row I would cull her.  She will probably keep doing it.


@Baymule @secuono who else has sheep?


----------



## secuono (Oct 8, 2021)

Lambing can cause worm/parasite bloom. Get fecal to vet. Supportive care for now, probiotics, fluids, grass pellets. 
Other ewe will probably continue hating her first born. Some sheep are weird like that, they only accept one. You can cull her or accept it and sell one bottle lamb every year from now on. Technically, she may get over it, but who knows.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 9, 2021)

secuono said:


> Lambing can cause worm/parasite bloom. Get fecal to vet. Supportive care for now, probiotics, fluids, grass pellets.
> Other ewe will probably continue hating her first born. Some sheep are weird like that, they only accept one. You can cull her or accept it and sell one bottle lamb every year from now on. Technically, she may get over it, but who knows.


X2

I use a homemade electrolyte solution. 1 teaspoon salt to 4 teaspoons sugar in 2 cups of water. I use it on myself when I get diarrhea and get dehydrated. I've used it on my animals with success. Drench the ewes, you can't over do it, it is safe for them. Recently my ram went down for reasons known only to him. I mixed up the solution for him and he was sucking it out of the drench nozzle. It is good in an emergency situation and you have nothing else on hand.

I also used sheep nutri-drench from the feed store, don't know if you have anything like that available. 

It's just me, but I would sell the ewe that rejects her first born. There are too many good sheep out there than to keep one that is a problem.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 9, 2021)

secuono said:


> Lambing can cause worm/parasite bloom. Get fecal to vet. Supportive care for now, probiotics, fluids, grass pellets.


Agree.   I have goats. Not sheep, but this bloom happens with both.   Consider wormer along with liquid drenches.


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 11, 2021)

Morning everyone. OK the diarrhea lasted 24 hours and is over. I will deworm all the sheep in the next day or so just to be 100% certain. They were done a month ago but we have had hot and wet weather this side. Will send some pics of some of the babies..  had a beaut born yesterday


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 11, 2021)

Babies!!!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2021)

Awww….. they are so darn cute! Love the spotted one. A little eye candy makes me smile.


----------



## Zummerol (Oct 11, 2021)

She is a beaut... I have 1 left to lamb. Am hoping for a boy or two... I only have 6 ewes at the moment and so far I have 5 girls and 1 boy...


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 11, 2021)

What lovely lambs!!!  Makes me want some....


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 11, 2021)

Zummerol said:


> She is a beaut... I have 1 left to lamb. Am hoping for a boy or two... I only have 6 ewes at the moment and so far I have 5 girls and 1 boy...


Couldn't be better!!


----------

